# What happens if you forget to lower your satellite dish?



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

What happens if you forget to lower your satellite dish when driving?

I presume it bangs about and breaks. Happened to anyone?

Rog


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

ivys said:


> What happens if you forget to lower your satellite dish when driving?
> 
> I presume it bangs about and breaks. Happened to anyone?
> 
> Rog


Remember the old sardine tins with the pull ring on the corner?

Just imagine the satellite dish is the ring pull.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

It will lower your fuel consumption!


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi
Luckily I don't have that problem mine goes down by it's self when you start the engine it's the Oyster 80cm type. A friend of mine has the Magisat system which is similar but his does not go down and he usually forgets. Up to how he has been very fortunate and not hit anything.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Sat up!*

In France, in June, I was amazed at the number of 'white vans' (pulling caravans) which had satellite dishes fully erected as they flew down motorways and other major roads. At fist I thought this must be an oversight but it soon became clear that it was standard practice. I assume that they must have had very substantial roof fixing systems! (And substantial fuel budgets!)
TonyP


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

One main problem you get is you lose your tv signal. 8O


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

You will need repairs to your roof and a new dish :!:


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Being old an decrepit I keep an A4 laminated, large print  check list in the door pocket for when moving off, and although we don't take a TV the antenna in first on the list.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Judging from the answers to my question it would appear that forgetting, even once, could cause severe damage.

Seriously, I sometimes forget to close the main roof vent (read sometimes = often) and we then close it in a hurry. That tells me one thing: do not get a dish that doesn't come down by itself when the engine starts.

Please folks, I mean this question at face value: have those of you with a fully manual dish never ever forgotten to take it down before driving?

TIA
Rog


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

vmeldrew said:


> Being old an decrepit I keep an A4 laminated, large print  check list in the door pocket for when moving off, and although we don't take a TV the antenna in first on the list.


I am not yet old or decrepit, but that doesn't stop me from forgetting 

We have been considering a laminated check list for takeoff.

Rog


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have one of those suitcase type satellite dishes which I attach wherever to get a signal pending on the way I am facing. To date I have never forgot to remove it before driving off. Would like to think I would be equally successful if (when) I have a crank up.
Ian


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

On a similar note when we use the back jacks/steadies, I allways thread the jackhandle throu the steering wheel as a reminder :?: , I've got to shift it before driving off.  

Roy + Helen.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Like Vmeldrew, I need a checklist before moving off(you know, like a 747 pilot). Even so, recently forget to let the aerial down, normal status one, and got a terrible fright entering a supermarket car.park with a 3.50m height barrier. Clatter, clatter, bang!. Fortunately just a lot of noise and a scratch or two. no real damage.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ivys said:


> Please folks, I mean this question at face value: have those of you with a fully manual dish never ever forgotten to take it down before driving?
> 
> TIA
> Rog


Oh dear, this is embarrassing!  
I'm afraid the answer is yes!........and how I got away with it, Lord only knows!
Cumbria back to our base CL in Cheshire. Dish mounted to wind up areial (approx 2 - 3ft high, on top of a 12 foot high RV!!!!!!
All the way "home" including 2 miles of tree lined lanes to get into the site.........and not a scratch.
When I got out and looked up, I nearly fainted when i realised what I'd done! 8O  
I shudder to think of the thousands of pounds woth of damage it could have done. 8O


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive left mine up once or twice. Most embarasing was in france last year on the rally. I did however, remeber I had left it up and lowered it before any damage was done

Dave

656


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic more or less*

The word frisbee comes to mind

The comment (post) by "Frantone"....I too have seen the white van convoys
they are generally not gipsies as such but mobile market traders.

Ken............with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sat dishes are designed to withstand quite high winds, so unless you were doing over 60 mph no real harm should be done, in saying that I'm not going to be the first to prove it.. :lol: 

From a sat site: 

Operation Wind Speed 90 km/h	
Survival Wind Speed 180 km/h

I use a home made plastic 'minder' which I hook onto the steering wheel when I wind the dish up.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

I tried to find some maximum wind specifications on various websites, but they seem to be lacking (the specs I mean).

But 90km/h seems OK.
I think I would be slightly over the operational and into the survival band. I suppose each dish and mechanism would be different.

Rog


----------

